# confused on AEM intake install



## GTO691024 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just bought a used GTO and it came with the AEM cold air instake system (uninstalled and used). I am installing it today and everything seems right except the crankcase vent hose will not reach the little outlet on the throttle body pipe (i dont know the exact name sorry).

On the OEM pipe it fits snug and perfect but on the AEM one the little outlet is closer to the filter and i dont think it will reach. They are too far apart.

Am I missing some kind of tube that came with the entire intake system thats supposed to connect the two? Any DIY solutions? thanks guys.


----------



## GTO691024 (Aug 17, 2011)

sorry unfortunately it seems I am missing the 3/8 hose

http://www.aemintakes.com/instructions/AEM-21-8020_inst.pdf

do you think I can just get a 3/8 hose from Home Depot or something and connect the two? Thx


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Go to an auto parts store and buy some 3/8" rubber gas line. The hose isn't a breather but the fresh air supply for the crankcase or at least it's supposed to be. The breather connects behind the TB. Under WOT there is no vacuum to pull air into the intake manifold behind the TB and vapors travel the wrong way up the supply hose and into the intake. It's one of the reasons "catch cans" aren't that effective.


----------



## GTO691024 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for the reply

i did exactly that, went to kragens got a 3/8 fuel hose and just zip tied the two ends. Should work for now. thanks again


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Make sure you reinstall your MAF sensor in the correct position (not backwards) there is an arrow on it to guide you.


----------

